# Audi Exclusive Riviera Blue S3 Sedan



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I was down at Audi of America HQ a few weeks ago and had a chance to shoot Scott Reynolds' freshly cleaned Riviera Blue Audi Exclusive build. The car is crazy in person. We've run it on our blog (here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-exclusive-s3-sedan-eye-searing-riviera-blue/ ). I also shot it next to a Nogaro Edition S4, which I'll publish tomorrow and will post a link in here.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

looks WILD!
Thx for the coverage George. Happy New Year!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Gorgeous


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I was down at Audi of America HQ a few weeks ago and had a chance to shoot Scott Reynolds' freshly cleaned Riviera Blue Audi Exclusive build. The car is crazy in person. We've run it on our blog (here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-exclusive-s3-sedan-eye-searing-riviera-blue/ ). I also shot it next to a Nogaro Edition S4, which I'll publish tomorrow and will post a link in here.


Pretty close to Polestar blue?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Yet another great hue from Audi.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

Personally, its not for me. Audi does have some amazing colors and I think their paint jobs from the factory look great!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

drober30 said:


> Personally, its not for me. Audi does have some amazing colors and I think their paint jobs from the factory look great!


so you think it should have a big TOOTH PASTE company logo on the side?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

While Riviera Blue is not a hue I would choose... that looks great.

Now only if I could "Audi Exclusive" a sportback that would be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here it is versus Nogaro Blue. We ran another blog post HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...isual-comparison-riviera-blue-vs-nogaro-blue/


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

I know Riviera Blue as it is a Porsche color. I don't see it in the official list of Exclusive paint color choices that were posted on this site. Where did this color option come from???? Thanks


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

i'm usually a black/grey/silver kinda car guy but I really enjoy this color on this specific car.


----------

